# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Aqua Dongle تحديثات :  AQUA Dongle v2.3 A.I.O Sam Huawei Vivo Oppo Lg Sony Motorola & More 18/6/2020

## mohamed73

*AQUA Dongle v2.3 All Module Active Update 18/6/2020*  *eMMc ISP* Active *Qualcomm* Active *MediaTek* Active *Samsung* Active *Huawei* Active *Oppo* Active *Vivo* Active *MI [Xiaomi]* Active *Sony*Active
More Brand Coming Soon-----  *AQUA GUI Update [Added]* Local & Server DataBase Update Now Show Aqua Latest version Fixed! Access Violation Bug Fixed! Manager Module Links *[Added]* Sw will notify if New Update is Available  *Qualcomm Module Update*
Supported Qualcomm Chipsets with AutoDetection:
MSM8909,MSM8x10,MSM8x26,MSM8916,MSM8917,MSM8920,MS  M8929
MSM8936,MSM8937,MSM8952,MSM8953,MSM8960,MSM8974,MS  M8976
MSM8992,MSM8994,MSM8996,MSM8998,SDM7xx,SDM8xx  *[Added]* Qualcomm Auto Detection for 270+ Ids *[Added]* Qualcomm Manual Models Database Count : 1100+ Update Device Identification Function Update Factory Method for FS-Format Update Adb Functions *[Added]* Bypass Startup Wizard Improved! Qualcomm Vivo Edl Functions Improved! Firehose Protocol Improved! Ufs Protocol Improved! Protocol Connections Improved! Old CPU Flashing Improved! Partition Backup Speed Improved! Flashing Speed Improved! Software UI and software performance *[Added]* Reboot to EDL from Fastboot Some Device's May Not Work Fixed! Slow Read With Some Devices  *MediaTek Module Update* *[Added]* MTK DLL Protocol
SUPPORTED SOC's MTK CHIPS Dual Mode Protocol : *AQUA EXE Protocol & DLL Protocol*
MT6570, MT6571, MT6572, MT6573, MT6574, MT6575, MT6577, MT6580, MT6582, MT6583,
MT6589, MT6592, MT6595, MT6735, MT6735M, MT6737, MT6737M, MT6737T, MT6739,
MT8125, MT8127, MT8135, MT8163, MT8167, MT8173, MT8312, MT8321, MT8382, MT8783  *[Added]* Read Device Information [Meta Mode, Flash Mode, Adb Mode] MTK Meta Mode Features *[Added]* Read Network Lock Codes in Meta Mode *[Added]* Direct Unlock in Meta Mode *[Added]* Read Pattern Lock in Meta Mode *[Added]* Factory Reset in Meta Mode *[Added]* Safe Imei Repair IMEI1,IMEI2,IMEI3 & IMEI4 in Meta Mode
   !!!!Devices with SLA Not Work For Repair Without Auth! (Even if Meta started)
   !!!!Devices with OTP Not Work For Repair! (SW will just show write error)  MTK Flash Mode Features *[Added]* Read Pattern Lock in Flash Mode *[Added]* Remove Frp Lock in Flash Mode *[Added]* Factory Reset in Flash Mode *[Added]* Deep Factory Reset in Flash Mode *[Added]* Disable Screen Locks Encrypted Devices Latest Patches *[Added]* Enable Screen Locks Encrypted Devices Latest Patches *[Added]* Fix Dl-Image in Flash Mode
          It can fix DL Image Failed Error which comes after Format/FRP *[Added]* Backup,Restore NVram in Flash Mode *[Added]* Forensic Features Read Sms,Call Logs,Phonebook  *DA Loader Database Update With Some Models:*
1 Model *[DA]* Work With Many Diffrent Brand Model's
You Can Check by Your Self Model Can Be Found in The *Model List [Added]* 36 #ids for Auto Detection *[Added]* 50+ Da Loaders in Da.dll  QMobile Sec DA Agents included Mobicell Sec DA Agents included Lava Sec DA Agents included Micromax Sec DA Agents included Symphony Sec DA Agents included TECNO Sec DA agents included ALCATEL Sec DA Agents included Hisense Sec DA Agents included Moto Sec DA Agents included Huawei Sec DA Agents included Lenovo Sec DA Agents included
Etc  *MTK Smart Flasher* : *[Added]* Flash Support NAND *[Added]* Flash Support Emmc  *[Added]* Smart Erase *[Added]* Smart Safe Flash Without Any Risk Safe Flashing *[Added]* Write Firmware Normal,Force Mode,Erase Mode *[Added]* Custom Partition Manager Read,Write,Wipe *[Added]* Manual Mode Selection And Enabled Pre-Erase All Then Full Flash *[Added]* Manual Mode Selection And Enabled Full Erase Then Flash *[Added]* New feature: unmerged signature support *[Added]* Files with external signatures now flash correctly  *[Added]* Firmware Reader / Maker: Update: Scatter creation support latest platforms and variants Update: Scatter compatibility with SPFT optimized *[Added]* FileSystem creation and params now generated according Android version  *Added MTK More Models in Manual DataBase*
Total Manual Models Count : 620+ [====== AVVIO ======] [+] AVVIO 765 [+] AVVIO 792  [====== Lenovo ======] [+] Lenovo TAB A2107A [+] Lenovo Vodafone Smart Tab 3 [+] Lenovo S880 [+] Lenovo S890 [+] Lenovo S920 [+] Lenovo S960 [+] Lenovo S650 [+] Lenovo S660 [+] Lenovo S720 [+] Lenovo s820  [====== Eurostar ======] [+] ePad Genie Gold (ET7583G-H16)  [====== Four ======] [+] Sky 2 Dual SIM (S185)  [====== Acer ======] [+] Acer Liquid Z130 [+] Acer Liquid Z150 [+] Acer Liquid Z4  [====== Archos ======] [+] 97c Platinum  [====== ATouch ======] [+] X8  [====== Chinese ======] [+] Airis TM400 [+] Bitel B8403 [+] Bitel B8405 [+] Blu Neo 3.5  [====== Cloudfone ======] [+] Excite 354g [+] Excite 451tv [+] Excite 501d  [====== Cubot ======] [+] Cubot GT72  [====== ZTE ======] [+] ZTE Blade L2 [+] ZTE Blade Q [+] ZTE V793 [+] ZTE V795 [+] ZTE V807  *[Added]* Over 300Gb Xiaomi Firmwares to Support *[Added]* Show Android Version Equivalent Miui Version *[Added]* Show Fw Code for Each Model *[Added]* Separate Fastboot Firmwares  *[Added]* Separate Sideload Firmwares  
                           Code:     
              [+] atom_images_V11.0.5.0.QJHCNXM_20200603.0000.00_10.0_cn_a92016936d.tgz
[+] miui_ATOM_V11.0.5.0.QJHCNXM_bdd86d17fc_10.0.zip
[+] begonia_images_V11.0.3.0.QGGCNXM_20200518.0000.00_10.0_cn_b1d9f570a7.tgz
[+] miui_BEGONIA_V11.0.3.0.QGGCNXM_b656ebe642_10.0.zip
[+] beryllium_global_images_V11.0.8.0.QEJMIXM_20200508.0000.00_10.0_global_aace27580e.tgz
[+] miui_POCOF1Global_V11.0.8.0.QEJMIXM_146861c001_10.0.zip
[+] bomb_images_V11.0.3.0.QJLCNXM_20200603.0000.00_10.0_cn_7542288408.tgz
[+] miui_BOMB_V11.0.3.0.QJLCNXM_ac26c85fee_10.0.zip
[+] cactus_global_images_V11.0.8.0.PCBMIXM_20200509.0000.00_9.0_global_5fe1e27073.tgz
[+] miui_HM6AGlobal_V11.0.8.0.PCBMIXM_2ced58d25e_9.0.zip
[+] cepheus_global_images_V11.0.6.0.QFAMIXM_20200420.0000.00_10.0_global_01caf423db.tgz
[+] miui_CEPHEUSGlobal_V11.0.6.0.QFAMIXM_9b7f8b2137_10.0.zip
[+] cereus_global_images_V11.0.4.0.PCGMIXM_20200527.0000.00_9.0_global_f6d253e00b.tgz
[+] miui_HM6Global_V11.0.4.0.PCGMIXM_68887320d7_9.0.zip
[+] chiron_global_images_V11.0.6.0.PDEMIXM_20200308.0000.00_9.0_global_9d0e5fd387.tgz
[+] miui_MIMIX2Global_V11.0.6.0.PDEMIXM_0805fdbc02_9.0.zip
[+] crux_images_V11.0.6.0.QFXCNXM_20200507.0000.00_10.0_cn_892c4ec676.tgz
[+] miui_CRUX_V11.0.6.0.QFXCNXM_f99732787f_10.0.zip
[+] davinci_global_images_V11.0.5.0.QFJMIXM_20200412.0000.00_10.0_global_196105ebe3.tgz
[+] miui_DAVINCIGlobal_V11.0.5.0.QFJMIXM_aaab5b40c7_10.0.zip
[+] davinci_ru_global_images_V11.0.5.0.QFJRUXM_20200513.0000.00_10.0_global_29a14f18d4.tgz
[+] miui_DAVINCIRUGlobal_V11.0.5.0.QFJRUXM_6de5eff5c7_10.0.zip
[+] dipper_global_images_V11.0.4.0.QEAMIXM_20200413.0000.00_10.0_global_331659b7ea.tgz
[+] miui_MI8Global_V11.0.4.0.QEAMIXM_5e74c6110e_10.0.zip
[+] equuleus_global_images_V11.0.5.0.QECMIXM_20200423.0000.00_10.0_global_efdb4388b3.tgz
[+] miui_MI8UDGlobal_V11.0.5.0.QECMIXM_80436ccbc4_10.0.zip
[+] ginkgo_images_V11.0.6.0.PCOCNXM_20200314.0000.00_9.0_cn_3f5d7be94d.tgz
[+] miui_GINKGO_V11.0.6.0.PCOCNXM_c0598800f6_9.0.zip
[+] grus_images_V11.0.3.0.QFBCNXM_20200426.0000.00_10.0_cn_da9b1a6100.tgz
[+] miui_GRUS_V11.0.3.0.QFBCNXM_5f915130e6_10.0.zip
[+] laurus_images_V11.0.4.0.PFMCNXM_20200114.0000.00_9.0_cn_4647dfd07f.tgz
[+] miui_LAURUS_V11.0.4.0.PFMCNXM_606fd6ecac_9.0.zip
[+] lavender_global_images_V11.0.6.0.PFGMIXM_20200514.0000.00_9.0_global_861a3f2950.tgz
[+] miui_LAVENDERGlobal_V11.0.6.0.PFGMIXM_48d41b4dee_9.0.zip
[+] lavender_ru_global_images_V11.0.9.0.PFGRUXM_20200514.0000.00_9.0_global_f774b49fc2.tgz
[+] miui_LAVENDERRUGlobal_V11.0.9.0.PFGRUXM_0267cd573c_9.0.zip
[+] lithium_global_images_V11.0.2.0.OAHMIXM_20191023.0000.00_8.0_global_3454b31c75.tgz
[+] miui_MIMIXGlobal_V11.0.2.0.OAHMIXM_6e058c6d8f_8.0.zip
[+] lmi_images_V11.0.16.0.QJKCNXM_20200420.0000.00_10.0_cn_bf4cdb2855.tgz
[+] miui_LMI_V11.0.16.0.QJKCNXM_0119293462_10.0.zip
[+] lotus_global_images_V11.0.3.0.OFIMIXM_20200302.0000.00_8.1_global_4bfc5a1977.tgz
[+] miui_MIPLAYGlobal_V11.0.3.0.OFIMIXM_8213c08e29_8.1.zip
[+] lotus_ru_global_images_V11.0.3.0.OFIRUXM_20200303.0000.00_8.1_global_bfd3e236ca.tgz
[+] miui_MIPLAYRUGlobal_V11.0.3.0.OFIRUXM_c92bf44786_8.1.zip
[+] merlin_global_images_V11.0.4.0.QJOMIXM_20200528.0000.00_10.0_global_785423bf97.tgz
[+] miui_MERLINGlobal_V11.0.4.0.QJOMIXM_4b19567529_10.0.zip
[+] mido_global_images_V11.0.2.0.NCFMIXM_20191107.0000.00_7.0_global_91ed4d2a3f.tgz
[+] miui_HMNote4XGlobal_V11.0.2.0.NCFMIXM_83170d3e3a_7.0.zip
[+] nitrogen_global_images_V11.0.2.0.QEDMIXM_20200508.0000.00_10.0_global_eca4f6966d.tgz
[+] miui_MIMAX3Global_V11.0.2.0.QEDMIXM_4eb86f33af_10.0.zip
[+] olive_images_V11.0.11.0.PCNCNXM_20200516.0000.00_9.0_cn_3372a46fcc.tgz
[+] miui_OLIVE_V11.0.11.0.PCNCNXM_34af5a82a4_9.0.zip
[+] olivelite_images_V11.0.10.0.PCPCNXM_20200527.0000.00_9.0_cn_4eaf4c5239.tgz
[+] miui_OLIVELITE_V11.0.10.0.PCPCNXM_9cc63fbd89_9.0.zip
[+] onclite_global_images_V11.0.5.0.PFLMIXM_20200317.0000.00_9.0_global_a18142c672.tgz
[+] miui_ONCLITEGlobal_V11.0.5.0.PFLMIXM_5b227455ad_9.0.zip
[+] oxygen_global_images_V11.0.2.0.NDDMIXM_20191023.0000.00_7.1_global_c98be7c892.tgz
[+] miui_MIMAX2Global_V11.0.2.0.NDDMIXM_94263d6240_7.1.zip
[+] perseus_global_images_V11.0.4.0.QEEMIXM_20200513.0000.00_10.0_global_1f509467e9.tgz
[+] miui_MIMIX3Global_V11.0.4.0.QEEMIXM_43a947c588_10.0.zip
[+] phoenix_images_V11.0.15.0.QGHCNXM_20200416.0000.00_10.0_cn_2e17466374.tgz
[+] miui_PHOENIX_V11.0.15.0.QGHCNXM_b64a45d83d_10.0.zip
[+] picasso_images_V11.1.25.0.QGICNXM_20200511.0000.00_10.0_cn_fbb47deded.tgz
[+] miui_PICASSO_V11.1.25.0.QGICNXM_94554ec0db_10.0.zip
[+] pine_global_images_V11.0.7.0.PCMMIXM_20200407.0000.00_9.0_global_94a38f030d.tgz
[+] miui_PINEGlobal_V11.0.7.0.PCMMIXM_49c637f1c9_9.0.zip
[+] pine_ru_global_images_V11.0.6.0.PCMRUXM_20200426.0000.00_9.0_global_cface38a93.tgz
[+] miui_PINERUGlobal_V11.0.6.0.PCMRUXM_0fdf5242bc_9.0.zip
[+] platina_global_images_V11.0.2.0.QDTMIXM_20200508.0000.00_10.0_global_6849aa4cea.tgz
[+] miui_MI8LiteGlobal_V11.0.2.0.QDTMIXM_5574e03233_10.0.zip
[+] polaris_global_images_V11.0.5.0.QDGMIXM_20200528.0000.00_10.0_global_927ae21689.tgz
[+] miui_MIMIX2SGlobal_V11.0.5.0.QDGMIXM_42f0653956_10.0.zip
[+] pyxis_global_images_V11.0.1.0.QFCMIXM_20200309.0000.00_10.0_global_40cdbc7698.tgz
[+] miui_PYXISGlobal_V11.0.1.0.QFCMIXM_212c62202d_10.0.zip
[+] pyxis_ru_global_images_V11.0.1.0.QFCRUXM_20200306.0000.00_10.0_global_f7b6c3a1b7.tgz
[+] miui_PYXISRUGlobal_V11.0.1.0.QFCRUXM_a8e12d669d_10.0.zip
[+] raphael_global_images_V11.0.4.0.QFKMIXM_20200422.0000.00_10.0_global_4f4ff5b4d1.tgz
[+] miui_RAPHAELGlobal_V11.0.4.0.QFKMIXM_5423a69913_10.0.zip
[+] raphael_ru_global_images_V11.0.3.0.QFKRUXM_20200516.0000.00_10.0_global_19b293f394.tgz
[+] miui_RAPHAELRUGlobal_V11.0.3.0.QFKRUXM_8f12ad5b84_10.0.zip
[+] riva_global_images_V11.0.2.0.OCKMIXM_20191106.0000.00_8.1_global_605da3d46d.tgz
[+] miui_HM5AGlobal_V11.0.2.0.OCKMIXM_b247c0c04e_8.1.zip
[+] rosy_global_images_V11.0.2.0.ODAMIXM_20200103.0000.00_8.1_global_2ee99e9ab6.tgz
[+] miui_HM5Global_V11.0.2.0.ODAMIXM_25c20fae94_8.1.zip
[+] sagit_global_images_V11.0.6.0.PCAMIXM_20200308.0000.00_9.0_global_4e37806e9f.tgz
[+] miui_MI6Global_V11.0.6.0.PCAMIXM_47fd8ee4ef_9.0.zip
[+] ******_images_V11.0.5.0.PDICNXM_20200315.0000.00_9.0_cn_14f63b84cc.tgz
[+] miui_HM6Pro_V11.0.5.0.PDICNXM_da59c46ff1_9.0.zip
[+] ******_images_20.1.2_20200102.0000.00_9.0_cn_82438fd05d.tgz
[+] ******_india_global_images_V11.0.7.0.PDMMIXM_20200508.0000.00_9.0_global_8ca066c605.tgz
[+] miui_HM6ProINGlobal_V11.0.7.0.PDMMIXM_245cc0a57f_9.0.zip
[+] santoni_global_images_V11.0.2.0.NAMMIXM_20191107.0000.00_7.1_global_99c087db02.tgz
[+] miui_HM4XGlobal_V11.0.2.0.NAMMIXM_eae1390b46_7.1.zip
[+] scorpio_global_images_V11.0.2.0.OADMIXM_20191023.0000.00_8.0_global_c8b7caa59d.tgz
[+] miui_MINote2Global_V11.0.2.0.OADMIXM_6353b7fa7e_8.0.zip
[+] tucana_images_V11.1.2.0.QFDCNXM_20200504.0000.00_10.0_cn_9d8b49d8f2.tgz
[+] miui_TUCANA_V11.1.2.0.QFDCNXM_08747eac1e_10.0.zip
[+] ugg_global_images_V11.0.2.0.NDKMIXM_20191022.0000.00_7.1_global_554b873d3d.tgz
[+] miui_HMNote5AGlobal_V11.0.2.0.NDKMIXM_dd519c8e33_7.1.zip
[+] ugglite_global_images_V11.0.3.0.NDFMIXM_20191022.0000.00_7.1_global_9e48e63f94.tgz
[+] miui_HMNote5ALITEGlobal_V11.0.3.0.NDFMIXM_542160087b_7.1.zip
[+] umi_global_images_V11.0.2.0.QJBMIXM_20200328.0000.00_10.0_global_09b168ff9e.tgz
[+] miui_UMIGlobal_V11.0.2.0.QJBMIXM_4f986c08cb_10.0.zip
[+] umi_id_global_images_V11.0.3.0.QJBIDXM_20200421.0000.00_10.0_global_becdc9e17f.tgz
[+] miui_UMIIDGlobal_V11.0.3.0.QJBIDXM_9a9a881ee4_10.0.zip
[+] umi_ru_global_images_V11.0.1.0.QJBRUXM_20200509.0000.00_10.0_global_86445dc896.tgz
[+] miui_UMIRUGlobal_V11.0.1.0.QJBRUXM_40231fe5ac_10.0.zip
[+] vangogh_images_V11.0.10.0.QJVCNXM_20200601.0000.00_10.0_cn_3bf4e6fca3.tgz
[+] miui_VANGOGH_V11.0.10.0.QJVCNXM_24d0be749d_10.0.zip
[+] vela_images_V11.0.4.0.QFECNXM_20200517.0000.00_10.0_cn_5d2dfaef88.tgz
[+] miui_VELA_V11.0.4.0.QFECNXM_bc7112db88_10.0.zip
[+] vince_global_images_V11.0.2.0.OEGMIXM_20191108.0000.00_8.1_global_90dd70aa99.tgz
[+] miui_HM5PlusGlobal_V11.0.2.0.OEGMIXM_f74369de0c_8.1.zip
[+] whyred_global_images_V11.0.3.0.PEIMIXM_20191108.0000.00_9.0_global_f128798d03.tgz
[+] miui_HMNote5Global_V11.0.3.0.PEIMIXM_ff4c5a6b1a_9.0.zip
[+] ysl_global_images_V11.0.5.0.PEFMIXM_20200306.0000.00_9.0_global_e001bb3f8f.tgz
[+] miui_HMS2Global_V11.0.5.0.PEFMIXM_2eea38f36c_9.0.zip       
Follow Us On  Official Facebook Page 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Official Website
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Download Update V2.3 From Aqua Dongle Manager*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
More Updates will Follow
We Appreciate Our Users Support/Bug Reports  *No Need Credits*  *No Need Activation* *No Need Extra Pack* *No Need Every Time Internet*  *Fast Speed !!! Fast Work !!! Fast Updates*  *Special Thanks To Respected*  Malik Rafiq
Atif Ikram
Mirza Asim
Faisal Jee
Aman Ullah (rizwankhan8670)
GSM-SURGEON
Akhtar Ali Jatt
zebafridi
Sajjad_Hussain
marcin7904
Mrehan0021
Behroz malik
Arsalankhan2002
kikas112  *How to Buy ?*  *Only Buy AQUA Dongle From Our Official Distributer & Resaller  
That was mention in the Thread List* *OFFICIAL DISTRIBUTORS AND RESELLERS*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Best Regard's
 AQUA Dongle Team

----------

